# 1:20 scale track size



## admiral1960 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I am new to the forum and have one question.

I am building a 1:20 scale model train locomotive made by Northeast Narrow Guage.

I am going to present it to a friend who owns an old logging operation and has an Ajax engine that still functions. He is kind enough to let our group hunt out of two cabooses they have converted into cabin like quarters and I thought he would appreciate the model. 

My question is where can I find track for it. I only need two or three pieces, straight or curved, not sure which at this point.. I have called a couple of stores that sell model trains but so far no one seems to know what I mean by 1:20 scale.

Thank you for a response.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You might consider constructing the track.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You might consider constructing the track.



That would look nice hand laid. weather the ties, ballast, some grass around it.

Ties would be no problem fabricating. 
But were would he get some rail? 

Get some wood strips and carve them in the shape of rail?
Paint them rust color.:thumbsup:

Show us a picture of your progress please.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Since two or three pieces of track clearly indicates a static display, it just has to look like track, not necessarily function like it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Since two or three pieces of track clearly indicates a static display, it just has to look like track, not necessarily function like it.


Maybe get some oak stock and router the rail out?

is that possible?
I always wanted a router but never used one.


----------



## Bangor and Aroostook (Jan 23, 2011)

Is 1:20 also known as G scale?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

G scale is 1:20.3

I assume this is what you're talking about. 

Here's one link to a place that sells it.

http://railroadsuppliers.com/discount/g-scale-railroad-track

I just did a quick yahoo search for G-scale track and there are tons of places that sell it. No need to make it yourself.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Bangor and Aroostook said:


> Is 1:20 also known as G scale?


yeah its G scale.hwell::laugh::laugh::laugh:
Also known as 1 gauge.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gee, I never even tumbled to the fact we were talking about a standard scale here.


----------



## ALCOS4EVER (Jun 30, 2009)

1:20.3 is also know as Fn3. As in "Fine Scale - Narrow - 3 Foot Gauge". It is one of many scales that run on 1 3/4" gauge track (commonly known as "G Scale").


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well since you want some G scale track just about every model train/hobby shop has G scale track.


----------



## admiral1960 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.

I have done a little reseach and thought "G" scale might be what I was after.

Thanks again.


----------

